# oem ipod adpter install help needed...



## Clutch Fool (Oct 6, 2006)

Im trying to install the OEM glove box/ mini storage ipod adapter kit into my mkv. I have searched diy's and they were good until it came to the actual wiring itself. I didn’t want to splice the anything if I didn’t have to so I got the "Y" shaped piece (from enfig) to leave the sat radio wires in their own plastic connector and the ipods in theirs. It seems like there are too many OEM wire clusters to make sense, but then again I am a novice when it comes to this. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: oem ipod adpter install help needed... (Clutch Fool)*

behind the radio, there is a large 2"x2" plastic plug
you'll want to remove the smaller blue connector, and install it into the female end of the sat radio pass thru with only 3 wires
the male end will go into the radio where the blue connector formaly was, and the the femal end with more wires will go to your ipod kit


----------

